# how long does water gel last



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

how long does water gel last once ive added it to water is there a way to make a lot and maybe store it in acontainer in fridge or something thanx for any advice :2thumb:


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

i meant when turned into water gel from water crystals :lol2:


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

yeah make it up and pop in container and put in fridge
it lasts a while. 
thats what i do. 
my roaches and turkistans love it
a big jar off coffee lid filled up lasts about 2 days they lap it up lol and about 6 slices of orange lasts about 1hour lol


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Water gel must be one of the biggest rip offs out there, used to use it but have not for about 2 yrs now, roaches will thrive if given orange slices instead, also feeds them aswell as giving them their required moisture. On the plus side is the roaches also smell alot better.

I have 4 colonies going strong on the above method.


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

yeah I got water gel and after giving roaches,turkistans,crickets it don't last that long lol. oranges seem to gobble down so quick lol. what's best thing to use for moisture as I got egg crates and orange and cat biscuits


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Paul P said:


> Water gel must be one of the biggest rip offs out there, used to use it but have not for about 2 yrs now, roaches will thrive if given orange slices instead, also feeds them aswell as giving them their required moisture. On the plus side is the roaches also smell alot better.
> 
> I have 4 colonies going strong on the above method.


^^^ this. I wouldnt say its a huge rip off but some decent quality fresh fruit & veg is better


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Paul P said:


> Water gel must be one of the biggest rip offs out there, used to use it but have not for about 2 yrs now, roaches will thrive if given orange slices instead, also feeds them aswell as giving them their required moisture. On the plus side is the roaches also smell alot better.
> 
> I have 4 colonies going strong on the above method.


Friut and veg is obviously better but as for being a rip off,iam shore decent friut and veg wil work out a lot more expensive.


----------

